# A First 24 Hr Watch - -



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Gangue,

Posted this on the Saturday Watch theme, it arrived this a.m. from Stateside via Postie Pat, no hassle Customs or anything. Found a blue leather strap from a bargain bundle I got off the bay a while ago and I've been wearing it all day.


















This is ticking the boxes for me, and I see at least one way to go with this watch collecting lark. I've decided I like BIG watches, let's say 38 mm or above, and I don't really like the propaganda versions and the ones cluttered with wee scuba divers and stuff, so that's narrowing down the field for me a bit!









The trend is towards divers types though, but I don't think I'll part with the two or three dress watches I've got so far. These are a Shanghai ('cos it was so cheap for a new watch!), a slim Luch, a Sekonda and a pink dial Slava.









In divers(e) stuff, there's the Vostoks (three), and I'm sort of classing the BIG Raketa's perpetual calendars in there, although not dive watches, they are diverse, and there's two white dial ones, a green version and I'm looking at a red one just now. I also have a black dial Raketa 40mm and the big Slava medical watch - oh and the HK (rolly) Submariner is also a biggish watch. So BIG is good it looks like!









So is 15 watches OK to own? (plus some quartz bling, another 4 or so)

Finally, I wondered if a 24 hr watch was going to be tricky to read, never having seen one before, but I have honestly had not a bit of bother with it! I suppose I *AM* consciously "translating" the time into _"normal"_ hours and minutes, but I'm not worried at all by the 24 hr dial.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mel said:


> Hi Gangue,
> 
> Posted this on the Saturday Watch theme, it arrived this a.m. from Stateside via Postie Pat, no hassle Customs or anything. Found a blue leather strap from a bargain bundle I got off the bay a while ago and I've been wearing it all day.
> 
> ...


Hey Mel,

Is me, Yuri from Russian embassy, remember? I hev just been votching freebie DVD from Sunday Express, best fascist paper in the vest. Vos Michael Caine, Laurence Olivier in crep spy movie called 'Jigsaw Man'. Also vith Susan George, (she still does it for me, hey vot!).

Vith your big collection of Vostok, Raketa, I think I get you big job in product placement in Cold War spy movies! Also get you new identity, British passport, maybe call you Jason, allow you leave Scotland, what you think?

Seriously:

1. What a lot of crap films Sir Michael did to build up his pension and,

2. I wish I could get my head round the Vostok bit. I can't decide whether they represent the bomb-proof T-34? tank philosophy of older Russian kit, or whether they are capitalising on the collector syndrome - got to have the whole set. I collect old Seikos and my nicer ones are those from the 1960s with simple dial designs, and which run for ever (SWMBO has a never-serviced 1968 7625 which purrs along, unlike madam herself, and I have an assortment of Sealions and Weekdaters).

I too am moving towards diver styles but don't want to give up the two or three dress styles in my collection.

My limited experience of the later 5s with the inverted triangle logo makes me think that they chased grotty 70s design on a weekly basis and lack the durability of their predecessors.

Anyvay, Yuri says, vhatever floats your boat, keep at it.









Cheers

Graham

(message courtesy of Tesco Sicilian Red)


----------



## Buffalo_Soldier (Nov 13, 2006)

Congratulations Mel on your first Russian 24 hour watch. I have the same watch, but it is need of some service as it stopped working. My collection is limited to Russian 24 hour watches.

Enjoy yoursâ€¦â€¦â€¦...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I like it!









Not enough watches have blue on the dial


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

grey said:


> (message courtesy of Tesco Sicilian Red)










We've all been there Graham, nice one!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mel said:


>


Very nice Mel - I haven't seen that particular Raketa design before









Here are my two:



















Cheers


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Thankyou Jason, and thanks too to "dapper" for the comments!

It may not be clear from the (sellers) photo, but the second crown rotates the chapter ring which has the "normal" minutes/seconds from 00 to 55, the figures in red from 50 thru to 10 maybe are meant to be read as soem kind of elapsed time thing, I don't know.

Paperwork says it' a 2623 movement, and the dial is actually Ivory coloured in real life. There looks to be a date reference in two or three places for 270494, so one presumes it could be 27th April 1994. It was/is NOS. Anyhow, it fits my criteria just now, and is ticking along merrily, not sure yet about time-keeping, but pleased anyway.


----------

